# Problems running AVIs in Quicktime-codecs



## whosmicah (Jan 7, 2007)

I've had this problem running AVI's in quicktime.
There is no Audio.

I have downloaded several different codecs for this, one which has actually made the AVI viewable, but after my efforts, there is still no sound.

I am running Quicktime 6
I've downloaded the 3ivX D4 4.5.1, i263 decoder, and indeo video 5 extensions/codecs. As well as DivX doctor II.

When I run the AVIs through the doctor, an error message appears when it is finished, saying the audio may be truncated. The AVI has then been converted to a .mov, with one second of audio, and silence the rest of it.

The video track format is provided as 3ivx D4 4.5.1, but no other data or encoding format is provided.

I have been told that the video and audio work perfectly on their previous computer, a laptop running modern windows, so I highly doubt the audio is corrupt.

So, what do I do? Am I missing a vital codec? Is there a  better(free) avi player for Mac OS 9.2.2? Or will I just have to wait to get OS X 10.3 to download the divX player?


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 12, 2007)

I have QT 7 and when I try to run .avi files, video plays effortless, just a bit stop & go and times, and also at the beginning only 2 secs of audio then nothing. Try using VLC Player. VLC can run basically everything. Video_TS, .mov, .avi and just all you'll ever come across. But I'm not sure if its available for MAC OS 10.2.8 and under... hm... you'll need to check.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 12, 2007)

No, there is no VLC for OS 9.

It all depends on what kind of audio is inside that AVI. Unfortunately, most codecs these days are X-only.

While 3ivx is the fastest video decoder for OS 9 (and probably for OS X, too, to be honest), the whole Divx Doctor rigamarole is a pain in the butt and not all that flexible. So I recommend using Divx instead. The latest version for OS 9 is Divx 5.2.1.

Divx will let you open AVIs directly in QuickTime, no "doctoring" required. It will handle mp3 audio, and can also work in unison with other codecs, like the AC3 codec, to support other audio formats.

If Divx + AC3 Codec don't work, we'll need more info on the type of audio. Divx Tool will be able to tell you what audio codec is used in the file.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 12, 2007)

Perian works really well for me. Once I installed it I was surprised how well this free plugin works as well it does.


----------



## wwwdotcom (Feb 14, 2007)

"The latest version for OS 9 is Divx 5.2.1."

Correction, "DivX 5.2.1 for Mac is compatible with Mac OS 10.2.6 through OS 10.3.9"

For OS 9.1, you can use 5.1.1 http://www.macorchard.com/helper/


----------



## wwwdotcom (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello,

I just wanted to make one correction.  "DivX 5.2.1 for Mac is compatible with Mac OS 10.2.6 through OS 10.3.9." - http://www.divx.com/divx/mac/pre10.3.9.php

For 9.1, try using 5.1.1, at http://www.macorchard.com/helper/

Also, you need to remove any 3ivX files from the extension folder and restart in order for 5.1.1 to work.


----------

